# Do you have pictures of your horse growing up?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are mine:












Now post yours : ]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

sadly i have none  we just bought rena last summer, but your girl is beautiful!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> sadly i have none  we just bought rena last summer, but your girl is beautiful!!!


Thank you : ]


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I only have some of Demi. They are small so you might have to blow them up to see the detail. But she was such a kewtie! hehe.

She was born in 2003 and the horse in the background is her momma, Ransom Note.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This was my filly. Bella had her when she was 21 years old! That was her first and only foal, and it was a sad sad day when I had to sell that gorgeous baby

Ok The first 2 is when she was just a few days old. The 3rd and 4th I think she was 5 months old. The 5th was just before she was 2. Then 6-8 are just after she was 2 and that was our first ride!! The last 2 are of her and her new family at age 7... She is now 8 and trail rides, does barrels and other speed events, team penning, and mid level dressage!!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

wow look at that color change!!!


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

Aww these pictures are great! I'm so jealous. I got Lenore when she was 4 and her past is a mystery. Whish I had baby pictures.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I have to wait till I get home (if I remember)

I got pix of my horse I had from the lady that bred his mommy. I have a baby pic, 2 year old - 5 years old.
Im glad I wrote to her when I first bought him. I found out so much about him it was really neat. My poor abused starved horse was a hunter / jumper champion that won big at Devon and the national then went onto some big time dressage.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I have one! This is Danny's APHA registration picture...


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

And another one of Danny as a 2 year old...


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, everybody! I love the pictures : ]



I have some more I forgot to include...



Here she is when she was first born:














Six days old:























And two months old:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

barnprincess said:


> wow look at that color change!!!


Haha I know! Here are the most recent pictures that I have seen... I am so proud of her  And she is just so gorgeous

Danielle DeLapp Photography - All American Beauty

This one shows her mane going SILVER.. Ugh I miss her 

Danielle DeLapp Photography - All American Beauty


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw Mystique was such a gorgeous baby! (as if there would be any doubt lol)


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Little Ember..*

Ok, since I just posted her latest, and I am here.. LOL!

Here's Ember:
*At Birth*​






​*At 4 Months*​






​*Yearling*​






​*2 Year*​






​*Yesterday*​








See how many more pics in the future can come up! ​


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley at about 3 days


About a week


Couple months


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

At about 2 and a half


At three


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

luvmyperch said:


> And another one of Danny as a 2 year old...


 Danny has almost the same white markings as our horse, Citrus. Cute!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lillie

1 yr old and the first time I saw her.









13 months









14 months









15 months









18 months









21 months


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I have none right now, but Ezra is only 7 months so I plan to keeping track of his now pics for when he grows =] All the horses here are lovely!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lyric, first day we brought her home

5 months


















6 months


















7 months









9 months


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pistol at three








four








Five








around 6 or 7








ten-ish








twenty-six


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehe, fun topic!

Zierra, the day she was born









A couple weeks old









A few months old









2 year old









3 years old









4 years old









5 years old









6 years old









7 years old









8 years old









9 years old









10 years old









11 years old  (2010)


----------

